# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Meteoalarm

## embalses al 100%

Meteoalarm, es una página del Servicio Meteorológico Europeo, en el que se puede ven las avisos por fenómenos meteorógicos Extremos de todos los miembros de la Unión Europea. Los avisos que se pueden ver pueden ser muy variadas, desde incendios, hasta fenómenos costeros.
Aquí os dejo el enlace:

www.meteoalarm.eu


Y aquí el mapa de avisos (parece que se actualiza solo):

----------


## tescelma

Interesante página, solo aclarar que se trata de una página de "avisos" de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos, no de "alertas". Parece lo mismo, pero no lo es, hay un matiz jurídico de por medio. Es un error muy frecuente que hasta en los medios de comunicación (prensa, radio, televisión) cometen, siempre hablan de "alertas", cuando la mayoría de las veces son "avisos". 

SALUDOS

----------


## Luján

> Interesante página, solo aclarar que se trata de una página de "avisos" de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos, no de "alertas". Parece lo mismo, pero no lo es, hay un matiz jurídico de por medio. Es un error muy frecuente que hasta en los medios de comunicación (prensa, radio, televisión) cometen, siempre hablan de "alertas", cuando la mayoría de las veces son "avisos". 
> 
> SALUDOS


Cierto.

Los Avisos los publica el organismo meteorológico correspondiente (en España, la AEMET y cada servicio meteorológico local), y las Alertas las declara la autoridad civil correspondiente (en España la Delegación o Subdelegación de Gobierno a través de Protección Civil).



EDIT: Se me olvidaba. Curioso que los Franceses siempre tengan sus avisos sin definición del parámetro. Sus avisos siempre son sin tipo definido.

----------


## tescelma

> Cierto.
> 
> Los Avisos los publica el organismo meteorológico correspondiente (en España, la AEMET y cada servicio meteorológico local), y las Alertas las declara la autoridad civil correspondiente (en España la Delegación o Subdelegación de Gobierno a través de Protección Civil).


No es así exactamente:

Los avisos si que corresponden a la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) en base a unos parámetros (umbrales) definidos.

Pero las Alertas corresponden a las autoridades competentes en materia de protección civil de las comunidades autónomas. Solo correspondería a las Delegaciones del Gobierno en el caso de que la Comunidad Autónoma no tenga aprobado y homologado su Plan Territorial de Protección Civil. Aunque actualmente todas las comunidades autónomas tienen dichos Planes aprobados y homologados.

SALUDOS

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la aclaración tescelma.
Este sería otro buen ejemplo para el hilo: "Cada vez lo ponen más dificil".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias por la aclaración tescelma.
> Este sería otro buen ejemplo para el hilo: "Cada vez lo ponen más dificil".


Pues sí  :Big Grin: 

Coincido con lo dicho con Luján, curioso en el caso francés, siempre ponen los avisos in definir de qué tipo son  :Confused: 

A todo ésto, creo que ya lo puse en otro sitio, pero bueno, lo pongo otra vez.

Aparte de meteoalarm para ver como anda el tema de alertas y/o peligros en Europa, hay otra que también no debe faltar, el European Storm Forecast Experiment

----------

